# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa > Arduino >  Arduino - Lần đầu vọc với TFT LCD

## CKD

*Arduino - Lần đầu vọc với TFT LCD*

Vọc vạch với Arduino lâu rồi mà chưa có dụng đến TFT LCD, nay thấy project Diy slodering station của nhatson (click để xem chi tiết) nên cũng nôn. Dù trong tay chưa có tay hàn, cũng chưa có nhu cầu phải chế trạm hàn và cũng đã có hunter 203 cũng như prokit dùng rồi. Nhưng thấy thì vẫn khoái, nên tranh thủ lụm trước vài linh kiện về, chọc ngoái phần lập trình trước, phần công suất từ từ tính sau.
Do không tìm được LCD chạy SPI, cũng chẵng có 1.8". Thôi thì cây nhà lá vườn, có chi dùng đó, quần khắp CT mới tìm được cái 2.4" TFTLCD  :Smile:  giao tiếp quá trời chân. Được cái có luôn touch sreen điện trở với giá hạt giẻ.
Vọc trước để làm quen cái TFTLCD trước, mấy cái linh tinh như lập trình điều khiển nhiệt độ v.v.. thì tính sau vậy.

Vài hình ảnh cái LCD mới tậu được.





Có cây bút nhỏ xinh luôn nhé  :Wink: 




*Khó khăn*
_Mỗi chổ bán LCD mỗi kiểu, phải công nhận china nó phong phú thật. Cùng là shield cho arduino mà chân cẳng mỗi thằng mỗi khác, chip điều khiển khác, thư viện khác v.v... Chưa nói đến là chổ bán không có bất kỳ thông tin gì về cái LCD, chổ có thì cho cái thư viện không dùng được. Đúng là botay.com
Ngồi tìm muốn chít mới ra được cái thư viện... chịu chạy, lại mò muốn chit mới ra được cái pinout, rồi tới touch sreen.
Căn bản là giờ TFTLCD Ok, cả tuchsreen cũng Ok roài._

Cái cờ líp test đầu tiên.



Clip với touchsreen làm sau vậy hehe.

Đính kèm bên dưới là thư viện, và

----------

anhcos, Gamo, itanium7000

----------

